# Rear derailleur adjustment



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone one else having this problem?

I have a Madone SL5.2 (Ultegra 10 Speed). The rear derailleur will not stay in adjustment. I have to constantly adjust the wheel on the downtube to get it to shift to the bigger (easier) cogs.

Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dcp said:


> Anyone one else having this problem?
> 
> I have a Madone SL5.2 (Ultegra 10 Speed). The rear derailleur will not stay in adjustment. I have to constantly adjust the wheel on the downtube to get it to shift to the bigger (easier) cogs.
> 
> Thanks.


new bike? did the LBS pre-stretch the cables? sounds like cable stretch to me.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

The bike is 4 months old with about 2,000 miles on it. Way way too much adjusting to be cable stretch (like adjusting at least once every ride). The cable adjuster has to be moving. I am trying to figure out if it is a common problem, or just my bike.



Bocephus Jones II said:


> new bike? did the LBS pre-stretch the cables? sounds like cable stretch to me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dcp said:


> The bike is 4 months old with about 2,000 miles on it. Way way too much adjusting to be cable stretch (like adjusting at least once every ride). The cable adjuster has to be moving. I am trying to figure out if it is a common problem, or just my bike.


Assuming you have a threaded barrel adjuster and you think the adjuster might be moving, put some blue(temporary) loctite on the adjuster. If your derailleur stays in tune, you know it's the adjuster. If that's the cause, take it back to your Trek dealer.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

Good suggestion. Thanks



Dave Hickey said:


> Assuming you have a threaded barrel adjuster and you think the adjuster might be moving, put some blue(temporary) loctite on the adjuster. If your derailleur stays in tune, you know it's the adjuster. If that's the cause, take it back to your Trek dealer.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dcp said:


> Good suggestion. Thanks


Make sure the adjuster isn't backed out all the way.

Also, is the cable pinch down bolt tight enough?

Might be time to replace the cable.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

*Did you find the cause?*

If not I would replace the inner wire and check the chain wear.


----------

